# Another Introduction



## Stroodlepuff (7/7/14)

We decided to hit you with a double whammy today. 

Our next introduction is Raspberry Rush.. 







This sweet Raspberry flavour will leave you begging for more and have your taste buds tingling...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/7/14)

Maybe it's just the colour but I keep reading the label as Rushberry

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/7/14)

Rushberry Ras

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (7/7/14)

Sounds yummy  must come through to sample some!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/7/14)

Oooooo nice

JACOOOO!!! YOU NEED TO GO TO VAPEKING !!!!


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/7/14)

Where's the double ? ?


----------

